# Macro on Canon Powershot S1SI



## opus (Jan 17, 2005)

Does anybody know if this camera has a macro setting?
I read all of the manual and never saw anything on it, only mentions that you can purchase an optional "close up lense".
Thanks


----------



## Maax (Jan 17, 2005)

yes it does according to : http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Canon/canon_s1is.asp


----------



## Daniel (Jan 17, 2005)

when you find the macro setting it will most likely be a symbol in the shape of a tulip blossom.


----------



## opus (Jan 17, 2005)

Larry, I see where it says that in DPReview.
 On my Sony it had the tulip, I've been all over this camera, no mention of it in the manual and no tulip icon that I can find.  Is it called anything different?
Thanks again


----------



## Gary (Jan 17, 2005)

My Nikon shows the tulip in macro mode. I think that may be pretty universal.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 17, 2005)

There is no "macro mode" as such on the camera.  However, you may be able to approximate it.  Close focus is possible down to 3.9 inches at the wide-angle setting and 3.1 feet at the maximum telephoto setting, which fills the frame with subjects as small as 3 x 4 inches.


----------



## opus (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Lou,
Is there anything I need to do or will it do that on auto?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 17, 2005)

You'll need to steady the camera as even the slightest vibration will really mess this up.  FYI, I called a friend on this.  He's the photographer, not me (as evidenced by my own pics).


----------



## wayneis (Jan 17, 2005)

Scott go to www.shortcourses.com they have rewriten manuls that anyone can understand, check if they have onbe for that camera.

Wayne


----------



## Gary (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />You'll need to steady the camera as even the slightest vibration will really mess this up.  FYI, I called a friend on this.  He's the photographer, not me (as evidenced by my own pics).



And once you figure that out, you can start working on the lighting. That's the fun part!


----------



## Maax (Jan 18, 2005)

Look down on this page under macro... it might help it explains how to use the zoom for macro..:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canons1is/page5.asp


----------



## opus (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks guys,
I looked under short courses, they don't have that camera yet, too bad, I like the way they explain things there.
I guess today will be "experiment day" with the new camera  []
Thanks again for all the great help everybody!


----------



## btboone (Jan 18, 2005)

I think macro mode only works on tulips. []


----------

